# Look 695 vs Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL3/4



## simonkeeton

I currently have a S-works SL3 that I really enjoy, but I am considering changing to either the Look 695 SR, or the S-Works SL4.

I really enjoy the SL3, but was considering branching out away from the big "S"; before I do, I wanted to see if anyone has experience riding both the 695 SR and the S-Works SL3. I want to make sure I would not be sacrificing liveliness/stiffness if moving the the 695 SR from the SL3 (I presume no one has ridden both the S-works SL4 and Look 695 as the S-works is very new).

I presume things are pretty close, but I thought I would ask to get overall feedback between the two.

I appreciate any inputs!

Thanks.


----------



## BikeArmsRace

The ride between the S-Works SL3 and 695SR are night and day. While both are sufficiently stiff when pedaling (695 is slightly stiffer in the BB/Crank area IMHO), both are sufficient in the front end stability department, the 695 is WAY better in the quality of ride!

The SL3 feels "dampened and dead" when going over bumps and rough roads. The 695 doesn't feel that way. It's hard to really described how so many CF frames can be different, but the 695 has a great quality of ride feel to it...unlike my 2010 Giant TCR Advanced SL as well. 

It's hard to justify the extra money for the 695, but one ride, you will know what I mean. It's something you can put into a brochure or an advertisement...you have to try it for yourself.


----------



## ilovecycling

You really can't go wrong with either, but I say 695 all the way.


----------



## Johnny Bravo

guys, i am about to move from a 2008 Scott Addict R2 frameset (HMX carbon, like the R1)

the new frameset will be a Look 695, but i am not sure which version to pick: standard or SR

should i concern about the standard version being "noodly" compared to the Addict R2?
would you say the SR is harsher than the Addict R2?

please help me choose! thanks!


----------



## Johnny Bravo

guys, i am about to move from a 2008 Scott Addict R2 frameset (HMX carbon, like the R1)

the new frameset will be a Look 695, but i am not sure which version to pick: standard or SR

should i concern about the standard version being "noodly" compared to the Addict R2?
would you say the SR is harsher than the Addict R2?

please help me choose! thanks!


----------



## Johnny Bravo

guys, i am about to move from a 2008 Scott Addict R2 frameset (HMX carbon, like the R1)

the new frameset will be a Look 695, but i am not sure which version to pick: standard or SR

should i concern about the standard version being "noodly" compared to the Addict R2?
would you say the SR is harsher than the Addict R2?

please help me choose! thanks!


----------



## eekase

*In a day or two...*



simonkeeton said:


> I currently have a S-works SL3 that I really enjoy, but I am considering changing to either the Look 695 SR, or the S-Works SL4.
> 
> I really enjoy the SL3, but was considering branching out away from the big "S"; before I do, I wanted to see if anyone has experience riding both the 695 SR and the S-Works SL3. I want to make sure I would not be sacrificing liveliness/stiffness if moving the the 695 SR from the SL3 (I presume no one has ridden both the S-works SL4 and Look 695 as the S-works is very new).
> 
> I presume things are pretty close, but I thought I would ask to get overall feedback between the two.
> 
> I appreciate any inputs!
> 
> Thanks.


...I'll finish building up my 695. I have to put the chain on, wrap the handle bars, and check the shifting. 
I had, actually still have the frame, a 2011 specialized s-works tarmac SL3. I bought it late 2010 with campy 11-sp. I came across a '11 695 that I couldn't pass up.. 
It's suppose to t-storm tomorrow & I'll be out town on Thurs. So hopefully I can give you a good ride report/comparison by the weekend.


----------



## Cignal_20

I don't have one, but I ride with a someone who has the 2012 695 SR. I recently asked him similar questions. He rides 150 - 175 mile/week. He described the SR as stiff yet compliant. The elastomer inserts that come with the seat post take away a lot of the harshness, he added. Another compliment he had was the crankset being compatible with both standard and compact rings.

Hope this helps.


----------



## srh04

Have ridden all three and would choose the SL4. As someone else suggested the 695SR has a much more refined ride than the SL3 but with the improvements in the ride of the SL4 I would save the extra money the 695 would cost and get the SL4. If you think the exclusivity of having the Look is worth the extra money then go nuts. It's a great bike and built right can look awesome. As an aside, if you want more compliance but don't want to sacrifice speed then the Super Six Evo is where it's at, but that's a whole other story...


----------



## justin.

There is a bit of a saying around the office here about the 695, it goes.. "one ride, and you'll know". It is amazing how different the ride quality is from other carbon frames, but then again, we have over 25 years of carbon bicycle assembly experience. 

Simon, where are you located? If there is a LOOK Dealer near you, stop in and arrange for a demo bike to be sent over to you. You really need to ride one so you can see for yourself.


----------



## Olivier

I have both frames, a SL3 Tarmac S-works and a Look 695 (not SR).

Both are very competitive, but my feeling is that the SL3 is a little bit more confortable and a little be less reactive. I feel the 695 more nervous, more player, more reactive...probably and due to the carbon cranckset.

Moreover, this is difficult to compare both considering that the wheels are a big part of the bike.


----------



## Chris Keller

Sorry, I can't give you any info about the Specialized. I have the Look 695, standard version, which I absolutely love. The ride quality is amazing, very stiff and solid yet comfortable over all kinds of pavement. I'm a clydesdale, 210 lbs, and really questioned whether I should have gotten the SR version (I didn't because I couldn't get the color I wanted in the SR version). Well, it is a non issue...the standard verson is plenty stiff for a big sprinter.


----------



## Morgan01

I'd suppose the 695 is more rigid in feel?


----------

